# Tracker Grizzly 1648 w/ E-Tec 40 Tiller



## [email protected] (May 8, 2012)

I have a 1648 G3 with a 40hp Yamaha. It originally had a 16p 3 blade. Boat would run 35mph with 3 people on gps. Decent hole shot. After that prop wore out I put a 4 blade 14p on it. Much better hole shot and stays on plane at lower speeds. Top end is now 30mph. I'm not happy with the top end and looking for a 4 blade 16p. Both props are 10 1/4" diameter. Also hydrofoils on the cavitation plate made a HUGE difference in performance.


----------

